# Electric Cars Are Cheaper To Own



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Forbes - this morning: The Bottom Line on Electric Cars: They're Cheaper To Own


----------



## Rusty (Sep 9, 2017)

I have had my MS for a year and tracked gas and electric costs. I have averaged saving $70/month. I drove approximately 20k miles, and my previous car was a Prius.


----------



## Frank99 (Aug 3, 2017)

I drive about 15,000 miles a year, my current ICE gets 32 mpg, and I expect to save just about $75 / mo on fuel. Not enough to pay for the car, but enough to put a smile on my face.
15000 / 32 = 468 gal * $2.50 / gal = $1172 / year 
15000 * 0.250 kwh/mi = 3750 kwh * $0.065 / kwh = $243 / year
$929 / year savings = $77 / mo.


----------

